# المضخات الطاردة المركزية ( Pumps)



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (11 ديسمبر 2006)

من اجمل الكتب لـ المضخات الطاردة المركزية
http://www.cheresources.com/centrifugalpumps.pdf

ثمن هذا الكــــــتاب 
هو ان تصلي علي النبي صلي الله علية وسلم 

بالتوفيق للجميع
محمد عبد الفتاح سيد
:12:​


----------



## Ramboool (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ومشكور على الكتاب


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ..
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمر صباح (20 فبراير 2008)

اللهم صلي على نبينا الحبيب


----------



## محمد تكيف (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو السيد م ح ع خ (20 فبراير 2008)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## عماد هاشم (21 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود


----------



## الجدى (21 فبراير 2008)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (23 فبراير 2008)




----------



## kimo kadr (15 مارس 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مممح (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب القيم.


----------



## منييب (17 مارس 2008)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ..
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (17 مارس 2008)

آلآف الصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين محمد بن الله.بارك الله فيك وشغل المشرفين مميز


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 مارس 2008)

صلي الله عليك يا سيدي يا حبيبي يا رسول الله

أشكركم جميعا علي المرور 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## كويس (26 يونيو 2008)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال محمد


----------



## ramadan2000 (26 يونيو 2008)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير خلقك محمد رسول الله


----------



## ramadan2000 (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## ans1580 (23 يناير 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال محمد


----------



## mohciu (23 مايو 2009)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك و بعلمك

اللهم صلي على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

اللهم بارك على محمد و على آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (24 مايو 2009)

والله هذا الكتاب من أروع ما قرأت عن المضخات الطاردة المركزية وأكثر ما يميزة سهولة وسلاسة الشرح ، جزاك الله خيراً ونفعك بما قدمت


----------



## younis engineer (24 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد خلقك ورضا نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور كثير على الكتاب واللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (24 مايو 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد خلقك ورضا نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك


----------



## ahmedajeeb (15 يونيو 2009)

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ..
جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## المشمهندس محمد (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

رائع رائع رائع


----------



## فيتامين (27 يونيو 2009)

*اللهم صلي وسلم عليك ياحبيبي يارسول الله وبارك الله فيك يااخي*


----------



## محمد الترهوني (5 يوليو 2009)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*​


----------



## djmai (6 يوليو 2009)

اللهم نصر المسلمين في كل مكان


----------



## djmai (6 يوليو 2009)

:63:

اللهم حرر فلسطين ياربنا


----------



## احسان الشبل (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخي


----------



## pora (2 يناير 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 يناير 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (2 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وعلي طول مميز


----------



## م احمد مصطفى (3 يناير 2010)

صلاة وسلاما على سيد الأول والأخرين اللهم اجعله شفيعنا يوم الدين


----------



## م احمد مصطفى (3 يناير 2010)

الكتاب موجود لكن كيف أعمل له حفظ على جهازى


----------



## الطيب المهدي محمد (13 يناير 2010)

عظم االله أجرك وبارك لك في علمك


----------



## wafeq (6 أبريل 2011)

​الى الاخوه القائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم توجد كثيرا من المشاركات بها مرفقات فعلا هامه للكل ولكن للاسف هذه المرفقات قد اتــــــــــــلفت تماما ولايمكن تحميلها لذلك الرجاء كل الرجاء الى الاخوة الذين شاركو فيما قبل ان يمروا مروار الكرام عليها للتاكد من ان المرفقات مازلت صالحه أذا وجد العكس لذلك ان يتكرمو بأعاده رفعها ولكم جزيل الشكر
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن ترفع الكتاب تانى يا بشمهندس محمد 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم صلي على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم بارك في اخونا محمد عبدالفتاح


----------



## aati badri (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*An Error Occurred*

Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.


[#10CCS2] We could not find the page you were looking for.


----------



## sherif omar (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم صلي علي الحبيب المصطفي


----------



## sherif omar (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ..
جزاك الله خيراً


----------

